# Vip211 compatibility issue



## howie14 (Apr 10, 2007)

I previously posted this on another site, but it dropped like a stone and I thought I'd try here.

I have a Hitachi 42HDT79 plasma set and a ViP211. I've been attempting to record to a DVD recorder using the set's TV Tuner output. Theoretically, I should be able to record an NBC prgram, for example, from the TV's tuner while watching a hockey game on the 211. But something goes wrong.

I find that if I watch DISH while recording OTA, the OTA sound eventually goes out-of-sync. On the recording I can hear a low popping sound as this occurs. Through trial-and-error I've also found that I can avoid this by going into the 211's HDTV setup and telling it that the set is only 480p instead of 1080i or 720p. I can then watch DISH at 480p and successfully record my OTA program.

OTA recording works flawlessly if I'm watching any other input such as VCR. 

I know this isn't a hardware malfunction, as Hitachi has already replaced the main board in my set and I'm on my second 211 for another unrelated problem. I've also changed from component to HDMI without any difference. Hitachi tech support has thrown up its hands and I've only recently involved DISH customer support.

Has anyone ever heard of this kind of problem?


----------

